# A few Movie Reviews: Blood Diamond, Children of Men, and The Last Kiss.



## MetalMusicMan (Jan 31, 2007)

blerg


----------



## MetalMusicMan (Feb 16, 2007)

blerg


----------



## Intel (Feb 24, 2007)

Yea its that guy Intel.

Dude, I know your from Missouri but whats with the racism? The way you said "pregnant black woman" was terribly offensive. And how you described her "nappy", yes this is fact, however it seemed to me you were annoyed that the woman was black. Don't get me wrong, if you don't like another race thats fair enough but don't interject that into this forum and your reviews.


----------



## MetalMusicMan (Feb 25, 2007)

blerg


----------



## Intel (Feb 25, 2007)

Too afraid that i'm racist myself? Come on, don't try to throw that one back at me. Look at the line I addressed previously. You can see how I or many other people reading this didn't understand that it was a joke. It truly did seem like you were angered by the mere presence of a black woman. But if you say it was a joke, I won't hold that against you. 

Popular comedians bash their own race because they are their own race, no one takes them seriously. Its like a friend of yours making fun of his brother, he is still blood related and you don't take him seriously. When they make fun of other races sometimes they are only uncovering a deep root of prejudism in their own culture which is beautifully expressed through comedy, not that these thoughts are their own. It is why everyone finds it so funny, because these are the things people speak about behind closed doors. And to your point about the telling of african struggles, many people enjoy eating kebabs, doesn't mean they'd ever let a turkish man into their home.

However you must keep in mind that if you ever got to review on a larger scale than a forum in the future, you will have a wide target audience that may offend very easily. They are not your friends, therefore do not know you and may not sure your humour. Things can be easily misinterpreted.

But all in all this review wasn't bad, although it needs a lot of work. E.g. I'm english and wouldn't neccacarily understand your definition of hardcore when describing a scene. I'm a bit too tired and this piece is a bit too long for me to critique. But again its ok, just needs a bit of work.


----------



## MetalMusicMan (Feb 26, 2007)

blerg


----------



## Kane (Feb 26, 2007)

Good reviews...

I'm actually more offended that there are people who will whine about anything, and give you grief because you said, "pregnant black girl," like it makes you a racist.  Nobody would say a damn thing if you said pregnant white girl.  In fact, I'm glad you said pregnant black girl, because until then, I was thinking it was Julianne Moore's character who was pregnant.  Don't listen to Intel... I think he got smacked with the liberalstick recently, and is now doing his best to pass on some pretty twisted world-views.


----------



## MetalMusicMan (Feb 27, 2007)

blerg


----------

